# 'Bali 9' Chan and Sukumaran to die soon



## bianco

The link has disappeared from the internet...'funny' about that!
It was there just before Christmas 2014.

www.theage.com.au/world/indonesias-mixed-messages-on-fate-of-drug-traffickers-on...



> White aprons will be hung carefully around their necks, with red targets positioned over their chests. They will be offered blindfolds, and asked if they would like to stand, sit or lie down.
> 
> Then their hearts will be riddled with judicially sanctioned bullets until they are dead.
> 
> Indonesia's method of execution has not changed since a decree signed by its first president in 1964. The enthusiasm with which it is applied has waxed and waned over the 50 years since, but from his early talk,
> *
> the seventh President, Joko Widodo, seems likely to be one of the more bloodthirsty. *


*
*

*Australia must exact very severe revenge on Indonesia for this.











*


----------



## Indofred

Jokowi has made it clear.
Murdering bastard drug dealers who kill for profit are fucked, with no hope of some lefty fuck faced drug puddled twat getting them off.
Tough shit.

They're dead, and good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## Indofred

I have two kids, so every drug dealing killer they get rid of is one less chance of my kids being exposed to drugs.
Fuck the bastard drug dealers.


----------



## Indofred

As a note - if I noticed a drug dealer at an airport, even knowing they would get executed for their crimes, I would make sure the authorities got them.

These bastards ruin lives and kill for profit - fuck them.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Hey, you want to avoid the death penalty in countries that have a death sentence for running drugs? I'll give you three guesses how.


----------



## bianco

Indofred,

And if your children were to get involved in drug smuggling/drug dealing...for love, for partying at concerts, conned by the 'wrong crowd', etc?


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred,
> 
> And if your children were to get involved in drug smuggling/drug dealing...for love, for partying at concerts, conned by the 'wrong crowd', etc?



I hope they aren't that stupid and greedy.
I'll make bloody sure they know right from wrong, unlike your drug killer (soon to be dead) bastards.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred,
> 
> And if your children were to get involved in drug smuggling/drug dealing...for love, for partying at concerts, conned by the 'wrong crowd', etc?



By the way - why do you support murdering bastards ahead of their victims?


----------



## Indofred

These people, in their quest for profit, will have murdered a few, and destroyed a lot of lives.
Tough shit.


----------



## bianco

What happened with this forum?


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> What happened with this forum?



Idiots like you post total shit.
Any other questions?


----------



## bianco

I support prison sentences only for drug smugglers/drug dealers, whose sins are great.


Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred,
> 
> And if your children were to get involved in drug smuggling/drug dealing...for love, for partying at concerts, conned by the 'wrong crowd', etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they aren't that stupid and greedy.
> I'll make bloody sure they know right from wrong, unlike your drug killer (soon to be dead) bastards.
Click to expand...


That's what all parents hope for.
They teach their kids right from wrong, but things can still go badly.

Here is Sukumaran's mother, and his sister and brother...

40m 17sec along [click on a drag timer]


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Jokowi has made it clear.
> Murdering bastard drug dealers who kill for profit are fucked, with no hope of some lefty fuck faced drug puddled twat getting them off.
> Tough shit.
> 
> They're dead, and good riddance to bad rubbish.



So this is you?

_Shelling a Vietnamese fishing boat for TV news, or *shredding the torsos of Australian drug runners will go down a treat with Indonesian voters, particularly if the folk next door are enraged. *Snubbing mercy pleas by Tony Abbott will damage relations between the neighbours but do Jokowi's image at home no harm at all._


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jokowi has made it clear.
> Murdering bastard drug dealers who kill for profit are fucked, with no hope of some lefty fuck faced drug puddled twat getting them off.
> Tough shit.
> 
> They're dead, and good riddance to bad rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is you?
> 
> _Shelling a Vietnamese fishing boat for TV news, or *shredding the torsos of Australian drug runners will go down a treat with Indonesian voters, particularly if the folk next door are enraged. *Snubbing mercy pleas by Tony Abbott will damage relations between the neighbours but do Jokowi's image at home no harm at all._
Click to expand...


You make it sound as if the Indonesian navy killed the Vietnamese fishermen.
In fact, they were arrested for illegal fishing, and the empty boat destroyed later.
It's a pity your brain is so weak, you have to resort to distortions in order to make your argument sound reasonable.

As for executing murderers, I really don't see a problem.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Here is Sukumaran's mother, and his sister and brother...



Excellent.
You can post pictures of the funeral when the murderers have been shot.
I wonder if the prison service will let me film them begging for their cowardly lives as they piss themselves, waiting for the bullets.
Perhaps in the moment between the bang and the impacts, they can reflect on the people they killed, and the families they destroyed.

Fuck them.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jokowi has made it clear.
> Murdering bastard drug dealers who kill for profit are fucked, with no hope of some lefty fuck faced drug puddled twat getting them off.
> Tough shit.
> 
> They're dead, and good riddance to bad rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is you?
> 
> _Shelling a Vietnamese fishing boat for TV news, or *shredding the torsos of Australian drug runners will go down a treat with Indonesian voters, particularly if the folk next door are enraged. *Snubbing mercy pleas by Tony Abbott will damage relations between the neighbours but do Jokowi's image at home no harm at all._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make it sound as if the Indonesian navy killed the Vietnamese fishermen.
> In fact, they were arrested for illegal fishing, and the empty boat destroyed later.
> It's a pity your brain is so weak, you have to resort to distortions in order to make your argument sound reasonable.
> 
> As for executing murderers, I really don't see a problem.
Click to expand...


I didn't write it.

What's going on is crystal clear;
Australian-Indonesian relations threatened by executions - On Line Opinion - 22 12 2014

_*Australians could die cruelly so Indonesia's new president looks macho.

Druggies aren't the only ones to take the brunt of Jokowi's determination to prove he's really Rambo in batik. *

*Curiously terrorism doesn't get the same brutal treatment. Jokowi has spoken publicly about taking "softer religious and cultural approaches" as these were better tools in eradicating terrorism than the "security approach". He declined to elaborate.

Indonesian executions are horrific. In 2008 Catholic priest Charlie Burrows supported two Nigerians facing a midnight firing squad in Central Java. He later told a Constitutional Court challenge to the death penalty that the men bled and moaned for seven minutes after being shot from a metre away by a dozen policemen armed with assault rifles.
The hooded drug traffickers had been tied to crucifixes with car inner tubes. A target had been put over their hearts by a doctor (presumably breaking the Hippocratic Oath) who did not pronounce them dead till ten minutes after the gunfire ceased.
A Sydney Morning Herald report of Father Burrows' testimony quoted the priest saying: "I think it is cruel, the torture."*_


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> A _Sydney Morning Herald_ report of Father Burrows' testimony quoted the priest saying: "I think it is cruel, the torture."



Tell me, how many families go through torture because of bastard drug dealers.
?
How many families have been smashed apart by these bastards?
How many people has their greed for easy money killed?

A dozen bullets will generally kill instantly, so you're talking shit and they're getting off easily, more than their victims get.
As for relations with Oz, we did you lot a favour, pal. Thank us nicely, and offer to pay for the bullets.


----------



## Indofred

As for the moron who wrote the bullshit in your link.



> Duncan Graham is a Perth journalist who now lives in Indonesia in winter and New Zealand in summer.



A man who doesn't spend any time in Australia, but enjoys Indonesia's hospitality in the good weather, writes a pile of shit for morons to believe.
If it's that bad here, what's that silly fucker living here for?

By the way, he's also breaking his visa rules, so I may have to forward his bullshit to immigration.


----------



## Indofred

Time to put some reality into this.

Heroin overdose prevalence correlates consequences and interventions Resource NDARC - National Drug and Alcohol Research Centre



> There are approximately 74,000 dependent heroin users in Australia. Opioid overdose was responsible for 737 deaths in Australia in 1998. The death rate from opioid overdose more than doubled from 38.3 to 87.1 per 1,000,000 adults between 1989 and 1998. It is estimated that there are between 12,000 and 21,000 non- fatal overdoses in Australia annually.



There we have it - these drug dealing murderers contribute to about 1,000 dead people per year, 74,000 damaged families, god knows how much crime committed by addicts to fund their weak minded stupidity, and the massive drain on health services, looking after overdoses, when they should be saving normal people.

That's what these soon to be dead bastards are part of, so they deserve to die.


----------



## Indofred

A poster complains about the murderers getting what they deserve, but totally fails the thousands of people these bastards destroy.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> A poster complains about the murderers getting what they deserve, but totally fails the thousands of people these bastards destroy.



The drug smugglers deserve long prison sentences, not death at the hands of the state. - [UN Declaration of Human Rights]

*The drug users, the ones who contact illegal/criminal drug dealers, take money out of their wallets and buy illegal drugs from the illegal/criminal drug dealers, then consume the illegal drugs they bought from the illegal/criminal drug dealers...one might say play a large part in their own overdoses or deaths. *

Chan and Sukumaran were 21 and 22 when arrested, thought they knew it all, and thought they would make some easy money smuggling drugs, to get 'the girls' and fast cars', giving no real thought to what they were doing. Brains are not fully developed as to risk taking until age 25...psychologists told radio hosts.
They've been rehabilitated in prison and are no longer a threat to society. Indonesia is just being nasty, oh their obvious hatred of Australia, who has basically begged for lives of the drug smugglers.
Joko seems to be trying to be Asia's Putin, many people are saying.
All execution-slaughtering human beings does is show that a man is weak, very weak.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Time to put some reality into this.
> 
> Heroin overdose prevalence correlates consequences and interventions Resource NDARC - National Drug and Alcohol Research Centre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are approximately 74,000 dependent heroin users in Australia. Opioid overdose was responsible for 737 deaths in Australia in 1998. The death rate from opioid overdose more than doubled from 38.3 to 87.1 per 1,000,000 adults between 1989 and 1998. It is estimated that there are between 12,000 and 21,000 non- fatal overdoses in Australia annually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we have it - these drug dealing murderers contribute to about 1,000 dead people per year, 74,000 damaged families, god knows how much crime committed by addicts to fund their weak minded stupidity, and the massive drain on health services, looking after overdoses, when they should be saving normal people.
> 
> That's what these soon to be dead bastards are part of, so they deserve to die.
Click to expand...



*Reality; *
The comments at the bottom of the article about say it all.

Young woman dies from a suspected drug overdose at dance party Harbourlife Daily Mail Online

_Officers, meanwhile, arrested 78 people at the event for drug offences._

_________________________________
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

No Cookies dailytelegraph.com.au

_Dance party drug death victim James Munro pictured before the fatal Defqon. 1 festival

*THIS is the young Victorian man James Munro who died after overdosing on a bad batch of drugs at the Defqon festival. *
Police have said the 23-year-old admitted to hospital staff that he had taken three pills and hope toxicology results will confirm the cause of death.
Head of the NSW Drug Squad Detective Superintendent Nick Bingham told media the man had admitted taking three pills before dying._

#####

Yes, ...they party, they take illegal drugs willingly, and some of them die.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Joko seems to be trying to be Asia's Putin



You clearly have no clue.
Joko, the man who flew economy on a public airline because he was on family business, not state, is not even close to Putin.
What he's doing, and 100% correct about, is telling drug dealers they'll die if they try to kill people.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Yes, ...they party, they take illegal drugs willingly, and some of them die.



Yes - Weak minded idiots need protection from exploitation by murdering bastards such as the Bali 9.
That's why all drug users must be forced into rehab, and ALL dealers, regardless of what they're selling, must face execution.
When enough dealers have been shot for selling small quantities, the rest will realise it isn't worth the risk, and stop.
And yes, I do mean dealers selling a bit of weed - every dealer, regardless of what they have.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, ...they party, they take illegal drugs willingly, and some of them die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - Weak minded idiots need protection from exploitation by murdering bastards such as the Bali 9.
> That's why all drug users must be forced into rehab, and ALL dealers, regardless of what they're selling, must face execution.
> When enough dealers have been shot for selling small quantities, the rest will realise it isn't worth the risk, and stop.
> And yes, I do mean dealers selling a bit of weed - every dealer, regardless of what they have.
Click to expand...


So if 'Barbie' from the church choir is caught at a Sydney dance festival with lot of weed in her pockets that she was asked by her friends to get for them all from a guy that the guy behind the bar at the niteclub they frequent knows, as the dance festival is on Sat and 'Barbie' doesn't work Fridays...you want the State to shoot her?


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, ...they party, they take illegal drugs willingly, and some of them die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - Weak minded idiots need protection from exploitation by murdering bastards such as the Bali 9.
> That's why all drug users must be forced into rehab, and ALL dealers, regardless of what they're selling, must face execution.
> When enough dealers have been shot for selling small quantities, the rest will realise it isn't worth the risk, and stop.
> And yes, I do mean dealers selling a bit of weed - every dealer, regardless of what they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if 'Barbie' from the church choir is caught at a Sydney dance festival with lot of weed in her pockets that she was asked by her friends to get for them all from a guy that the guy behind the bar at the niteclub they frequent knows, as the dance festival is on Sat and 'Barbie' doesn't work Fridays...you want the State to shoot her?
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## bianco

*Just a pity Australia is civilised *...or it could exact revenge on Indonesia for execution-shredding Chan and Sukumaran by sentencing to death all the Indonesian people-smuggling boat crews that are financially ruining Australia, plus death sentences for all the other Indonesian criminals in Australian jails, including drug smugglers, ID thieves etc.
Feed them to crocodiles in Martin Place Fridays at lunchtime...sell tickets, and give the money to Australian charities at home.
Too bad Australia is civilised.
What it should do though is immediately pass a new law and increase the jail sentences of all Indonesian criminals, to 50 years.


----------



## bianco

Commentary Indonesia A reluctant good neighbor to Australia The Jakarta Post

_To us, Australia is a nation that has little respect for Indonesia, while we do not believe that we deserve such treatment as a great nation. We would like Australians to learn more about Indonesia because of its pivotal role in the global community. While at the same time we often ignore the principle “to know thy neighbor”.
We are apparently reluctant to learn more about our neighbors and instead focus on forcing them to deepen their knowledge about us.
A poll conducted this year by the Lowy Institute found that 84 percent of Australians believe that their country “acts as a good neighbor to Indonesia”, while only 54 percent agree that Indonesia acts as a good neighbor to Australia and only 30 percent of them believe that “Indonesia helps Australia combat people smuggling”.
Who among Indonesians would not feel angry at the perception that a majority (54 percent) agree that “Australia is right to worry about Indonesia as a military threat” and that “Indonesia is a dangerous source of Islamic terrorism”? One thing we need to remember is that perception does not always reflect reality. -_

#####

Take a look at the mighty military Indonesia is amassing.[with Australian aid money?]
Look no further than the Bali bombings 1 and 2 by Islamic terrorists...plus the Islamic terrorist attacks in Jakarta.

_______________
***********************

_In every way Indonesia is a major state and it is only right that it holds an honorable position among the international community. But we also need to behave as a great nation, one for which its people have high respect.
There are 1,000 reasons to hate Australia, but we must also be ready when the same reasons are applied to us. - _

#####

Execution-shredding Australia's children is not honourable...especially after all the billions in aid money and other help Australia has given Indonesia.
Nor is it the behaviour of a great nation.
High respect?
The respect is about to fall to zero, when the blood is spurting out of the torsos of Australian citizens Chan and Sukumaran.

1000 reasons to hate Australia?
Yes well standby for the hatred...white-hot and off the meter...to come flying back at Indonesia/ns when the execution-slaughtering is over.


----------



## Judicial review

bianco said:


> What happened with this forum?



Sin has entered.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Execution-shredding Australia's children



I think children is a bit of a lie.
Perhaps you can explain how these drug murderers are still children.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Look no further than the Bali bombings 1 and 2 by Islamic terrorists...plus the Islamic terrorist attacks in Jakarta.



Indonesian cops killed the lot.
Perhaps you'd like to explain why that was a bad thing, or execution okay when they murder Australians?


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Just a pity Australia is civilised



Here's a civilised Australian, risking his own life, and other road users.
I'm glad I'm not civilised.


----------



## bianco

Andrew Chan is now a Christian [why didn't those Muslims who hacked off the heads of the three Christian schoolgirls in Indonesia get the death penalty, instead of 20years and 14 years x2?...oh that's right, they weren't Aussie drug smugglers]...mentored by the Salvation Army.

On execution-shredding day, as he's led to the outdoor death chamber site, then tortured to death by Muslim Indonesia...many in Australia will be singing the uptempo version of The Battle Hymn of The Republic! ...and again when the British granny is execution-shredded by Muslim Indonesia soon.

Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the Lord;
He is trampling out the vintage where the grapes of wrath are stored;
He hath loosed the fateful lightning of His terrible swift sword;
His truth is marching on.
Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah!
Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! His truth is marching on.

I have read a fiery Gospel writ in burnished rows of steel;
“As ye deal with My contemners, so with you My grace shall deal”;
Let the Hero, born of woman, crush the serpent with His heel,
Since God is marching on.
Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah!
Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Since God is marching on.

He has sounded forth the trumpet that shall never call retreat;
He is sifting out the hearts of men before His judgment seat;
Oh, be swift, my soul, to answer Him! be jubilant, my feet;
Our God is marching on.
Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah!
Glory! Glory! Hallelujah! Our God is marching on.




Then "Will the Circle Be Unbroken"

9min 15 sec + along


----------



## Indofred

Some more civilised Australians

BBC News - Australian drunk survives attempt to ride crocodile


> A drunk man who climbed into a crocodile enclosure in Australia and attempted to ride a 5m (16ft) long crocodile has survived his encounter.




Thick as pigshit.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the Lord;



Theirs will see the coming of the devil.
Fuck the daft bastards.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> then tortured to death by Muslim Indonesia.



Here it is, the truth.
What's better, Muslims or murdering bastard drug dealers.
Answer, if you're a bigoted idiot, the murderers.

There is no torture, just a dozen bullets, so fast the bastard dealers won't even hear the bangs of the guns.
Serves the daft fuckers right - they kill without the slightest thought of anything but their profits, but moan like bitches on the rag when they get caught.

Hard luck.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look no further than the Bali bombings 1 and 2 by Islamic terrorists...plus the Islamic terrorist attacks in Jakarta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian cops killed the lot.
> Perhaps you'd like to explain why that was a bad thing, or execution okay when they murder Australians?
Click to expand...


Nah, they were set free by Indonesia.
Biggest joke in history!

36 Of The Bali Bombings Terrorists Are Free Even More Will Be Released This Year Business Insider
_*36 Of The Bali Bombings Terrorists Are Free, Even More Will Be Released This Year *

Thirty-six of the Indonesian terrorists involved in the deadly Bali Bombings in 2002 have been released from jail, and another 100 are expected to be freed in the coming year. _


----------



## bianco

Indonesia...good at dragging old White ladies, 21/22 year olds from Australia, Africa etc from their cells for execution-shredding slaughter...not much good at killing armed men when the fight is fair though...when the men are also armed with guns.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Indonesia...good at dragging old White ladies, 21/22 year olds from Australia, Africa etc from their cells for execution-shredding slaughter...not much good at killing armed men when the fight is fair though...when the men are also armed with guns.



You clearly didn't see the police attacks on the Bali bomb terrorists.
You accuse them of cowardice, but TV pictures prove otherwise.
I met the men who killed Noordin Top, the bastards behind the Bali bombs, and I can assure you, they aren't cowards.


----------



## Indofred

As a note, all this shit about them being good Christians and so on, is shit.
Another of their number, and another one that should have been shot, was filmed using crack in prison.

Australian Bali Nine convicts face firing squad as Indonesian President rules out pardoning Daily Mail Online

A smuggler or corrupt prison guard will have got it to him, but it proves he's still a daft bastard, and should be on death row.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> As a note, all this shit about them being good Christians and so on, is shit.
> Another of their number, and another one that should have been shot, was filmed using crack in prison.
> 
> Australian Bali Nine convicts face firing squad as Indonesian President rules out pardoning Daily Mail Online
> 
> A smuggler or corrupt prison guard will have got it to him, but it proves he's still a daft bastard, and should be on death row.


----------



## bianco

I had more in mind East Timor.

Australian Scott Rush changes Bali jails

_Bali Nine drug courier Scott Rush was transferred out of his home for the past nine years, Kerobokan prison, late on Tuesday at his own request.
Rush, 28, is the second of the drug couriers to be moved out of Kerobokan, but he will not join Renae Lawrence at her prison, instead moving to Karangasem in Bali’s far east.
Sources inside the prison say that Rush has at times used drugs while inside prison, and the move may be an attempt to reduce the temptation.
*Kerobokan prison is awash with drugs, particularly crystal methamphetamine and heroin, with the trade controlled by local gangs. *_


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> I had more in mind East Timor.
> 
> Australian Scott Rush changes Bali jails
> 
> _Bali Nine drug courier Scott Rush was transferred out of his home for the past nine years, Kerobokan prison, late on Tuesday at his own request.
> Rush, 28, is the second of the drug couriers to be moved out of Kerobokan, but he will not join Renae Lawrence at her prison, instead moving to Karangasem in Bali’s far east.
> Sources inside the prison say that Rush has at times used drugs while inside prison, and the move may be an attempt to reduce the temptation.
> *Kerobokan prison is awash with drugs, particularly crystal methamphetamine and heroin, with the trade controlled by local gangs. *_



But you fail to comment on the fact he's still a drug puddled moron, even after escaping a well deserved firing squad.
It seems Australians have a serious problem with hard drugs.
You should thank us for helping you clean your dog shit up.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had more in mind East Timor.
> 
> Australian Scott Rush changes Bali jails
> 
> _Bali Nine drug courier Scott Rush was transferred out of his home for the past nine years, Kerobokan prison, late on Tuesday at his own request.
> Rush, 28, is the second of the drug couriers to be moved out of Kerobokan, but he will not join Renae Lawrence at her prison, instead moving to Karangasem in Bali’s far east.
> Sources inside the prison say that Rush has at times used drugs while inside prison, and the move may be an attempt to reduce the temptation.
> *Kerobokan prison is awash with drugs, particularly crystal methamphetamine and heroin, with the trade controlled by local gangs. *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you fail to comment on the fact he's still a drug puddled moron, even after escaping a well deserved firing squad.
> It seems Australians have a serious problem with hard drugs.
> You should thank us for helping you clean your dog shit up.
Click to expand...


One would likely need to be bombed out on drugs to put up with prison, especially in Indonesia.
'Rancid rice and two prawn heads' they were feeding Schapelle Corby when she was first arrested.
They put Scott Rush and an African kid in the 'Tomb"...a concrete tomb just big enough for them to be side by side...as torture for something.
They were both on death row then, not sure if the African kid was one of those execution-shredded so the last president could look like a  tough guy when he was accused by some in Indonesia of being 'soft'.


----------



## bianco

Indonesia delays executions as search continues for AirAsia plane

_Mr Prasetyo said the reason for the postponement was a Supreme Court ruling from 2013 that allowed those facing execution to submit more than one application for judicial review in their case, as long as new evidence had emerged.
One of the convicted murderers, Gunawan Santoso, found out from the media that he was on the execution list and managed to contact his lawyer on Christmas Day to organise a last-minute judicial review. Two of the drug dealers also lodged applications on December 15. Their cases are due to be heard in the new year. 
*"Once we are notified that the convict wants to submit a judicial review, it can't be refused. That's the problem," Mr Prasetyo said. "This is to do with someone's life: once you are executed there is no way of getting it back." 
However, the reprieve may be temporary: the attorney-general said government was determined to continue with executions in the new year.
"It's not that we're in doubt. Once all the conditions are fulfilled, we will continue with the executions. That's our determination."*
He wanted to talk to the Supreme Court in the new year to find a "solution" to the problem of multiple judicial reviews.

He said his department only followed the rules as laid down in the law: "Prosecutors are just the executors; don't get that wrong. We only carry out the final sentence after the whole judicial process is complete." _

#####

Bunkum!
Their blood will be on Joko's hands, HE refused to grant them clemency.
HE will be the one getting the blame...along with all his cohorts, and the Muslim Organisations etc that are cheering him on.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> 'Rancid rice and two prawn heads' they were feeding Schapelle Corby when she was first arrested.



Please link to your claim.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Rancid rice and two prawn heads' they were feeding Schapelle Corby when she was first arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please link to your claim.
Click to expand...


The Schapelle Corby Case Indonesian Judicial Scandal

_"For the past eight months, Corby was forced to share a cramped, rat-infested room with seven other women.  A recent visitor to Corby reported that *the daily ration of food consists of a rancid bowl of rice with one or two prawn heads. * She also reported that the squat toilet in the room was blocked, creating an overpowering stench. Prisoners are forced to prepare their food adjacent to this toilet. There is no such thing as a hot shower."_


----------



## bianco

http://www.skynews.com.au/news/top-stories/2015/01/08/pm-won-t-risk-indonesia-ties-for-bali-nine.html 

_*PM won't risk Indonesia ties for Bali Nine *

Prime Minister Tony Abbott says Australia is doing all it can to help two Bali Nine members facing the death penalty in Indonesia. But he has cautioned that it would be 'foolish' to jeopardise diplomatic ties with the country's closest neighbour. _

#####

No it wouldn't...it'd be great idea...then Indonesia might get out of its head the idea that Australia is its 'boot-licker', 'patsy', and 'doormat'.

Anyway Abbott and his govt have made their decision, and Joko-Indonesia will now execution-shred Chan and Sukumaran without so much as a whimper of outrage and revenge from Australia.
Pathetic.


Myuran's mum is crying...at the terror Muslim-Indonesia is inflicting on her family and her.
http://www.news.com.au/world/asia/bali-nine-drug-runner-myuran-sukumaran-loses-final-clemency-bid-and-awaits-the-firing-squad/story-fnh81fz8-1227177610144

_*Bali Nine drug runner Myuran Sukumaran loses final clemency bid and awaits the firing squad *

ONE of two young Australians on death row in Indonesia has lost his final bid for Presidential clemency and is now tipped to face the firing squad.  
 Myuran Sukumaran’s clemency plea has been rejected, in a decision bound to send shock waves through Bali’s Kerobokan jail.

The decision follows President Widodo — Jokowi, as he is popularly known — declaring that none of the 64 drug convicts on death row would get clemency from him and officials announcing plans for executions to be undertaken in 2015.

At that time, both told in chilling detail of their fears of the firing squad and of their desperate wish to live and their hopes for the future as reformed and repentant young men.

*Jokowi said that death penalty was not his desire, but it was the court’s decision. *_

#####

Bunkum!
*His name is on the 'death letters'! 

__________________________________________________________
************************************************************************************


_A copy of the rejection letter — which removes almost all legal obstacles for the Bali Nine drug runner’s execution — was hand-delivered to the Denpasar court and prosecutions service this afternoon as well as the jail governor._

_The letter ... being handed over to a Kerobokan jail official. Picture: Lukman S. Bintoro. Source: Supplied _

#####

Laughter all around by the Indonesian officials.

http://www.news.com.au/world/asia/bali-nine-drug-runner-myuran-sukumaran-loses-final-clemency-bid-and-awaits-the-firing-squad/story-fnh81fz8-1227177610144


----------



## gtopa1

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Rancid rice and two prawn heads' they were feeding Schapelle Corby when she was first arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please link to your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Schapelle Corby Case Indonesian Judicial Scandal
> 
> _"For the past eight months, Corby was forced to share a cramped, rat-infested room with seven other women.  A recent visitor to Corby reported that *the daily ration of food consists of a rancid bowl of rice with one or two prawn heads. * She also reported that the squat toilet in the room was blocked, creating an overpowering stench. Prisoners are forced to prepare their food adjacent to this toilet. There is no such thing as a hot shower."_
Click to expand...



Hot shower?? It's Bali...min temp 30oC!!!

What nonsense. Drug runners get what they deserve in Asia. TUFF!!!

And no: I don't ADVOCATE the death penalty, but I won't be losing any sleep over the deaths of a couple of drug running crims!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

bianco said:


> Indonesia delays executions as search continues for AirAsia plane
> 
> _Mr Prasetyo said the reason for the postponement was a Supreme Court ruling from 2013 that allowed those facing execution to submit more than one application for judicial review in their case, as long as new evidence had emerged.
> One of the convicted murderers, Gunawan Santoso, found out from the media that he was on the execution list and managed to contact his lawyer on Christmas Day to organise a last-minute judicial review. Two of the drug dealers also lodged applications on December 15. Their cases are due to be heard in the new year.
> *"Once we are notified that the convict wants to submit a judicial review, it can't be refused. That's the problem," Mr Prasetyo said. "This is to do with someone's life: once you are executed there is no way of getting it back."
> However, the reprieve may be temporary: the attorney-general said government was determined to continue with executions in the new year.
> "It's not that we're in doubt. Once all the conditions are fulfilled, we will continue with the executions. That's our determination."*
> He wanted to talk to the Supreme Court in the new year to find a "solution" to the problem of multiple judicial reviews.
> 
> He said his department only followed the rules as laid down in the law: "Prosecutors are just the executors; don't get that wrong. We only carry out the final sentence after the whole judicial process is complete." _
> 
> #####
> 
> Bunkum!
> Their blood will be on Joko's hands, HE refused to grant them clemency.
> HE will be the one getting the blame...along with all his cohorts, and the Muslim Organisations etc that are cheering him on.



Their "blood" will be on their own heads. How many would have died had they continued to supply drugs to Oz??

Stuff them!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had more in mind East Timor.
> 
> Australian Scott Rush changes Bali jails
> 
> _Bali Nine drug courier Scott Rush was transferred out of his home for the past nine years, Kerobokan prison, late on Tuesday at his own request.
> Rush, 28, is the second of the drug couriers to be moved out of Kerobokan, but he will not join Renae Lawrence at her prison, instead moving to Karangasem in Bali’s far east.
> Sources inside the prison say that Rush has at times used drugs while inside prison, and the move may be an attempt to reduce the temptation.
> *Kerobokan prison is awash with drugs, particularly crystal methamphetamine and heroin, with the trade controlled by local gangs. *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you fail to comment on the fact he's still a drug puddled moron, even after escaping a well deserved firing squad.
> It seems Australians have a serious problem with hard drugs.
> You should thank us for helping you clean your dog shit up.
Click to expand...


I would prefer that you use that excrement for something useful...like some sort of a "work for your food" scheme. But I understand if you consider them worthless dogshit. OK: I am not in favour of executing them, so I am open to alternatives./

Greg


----------



## bianco

gtopa1 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had more in mind East Timor.
> 
> Australian Scott Rush changes Bali jails
> 
> _Bali Nine drug courier Scott Rush was transferred out of his home for the past nine years, Kerobokan prison, late on Tuesday at his own request.
> Rush, 28, is the second of the drug couriers to be moved out of Kerobokan, but he will not join Renae Lawrence at her prison, instead moving to Karangasem in Bali’s far east.
> Sources inside the prison say that Rush has at times used drugs while inside prison, and the move may be an attempt to reduce the temptation.
> *Kerobokan prison is awash with drugs, particularly crystal methamphetamine and heroin, with the trade controlled by local gangs. *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you fail to comment on the fact he's still a drug puddled moron, even after escaping a well deserved firing squad.
> It seems Australians have a serious problem with hard drugs.
> You should thank us for helping you clean your dog shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would prefer that you use that excrement for something useful...like some sort of a "work for your food" scheme. But I understand if you consider them worthless dogshit. OK: I am not in favour of executing them, so I am open to alternatives./
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


They did wrong...at age 21 and 22.
They tried to smuggle drugs out of Indonesia and into Australia...bad crime.
The father of one of the "Bali9" drug smugglers, Scott Rush...contacted his lawyer who contacted the AFP fed cops to have them stop his son Scott from travelling to Bali as he thought he might be going to do something wrong.
What did the AFP cops do?   dobbed the Bali 9 in to Indonesia, knowing they faced execution-shredding if convicted...totally outside the AFP's charter.
"Cops"...baaah!

The alternatives for Chan and Sukumaran who have just been condemned to die for certain by Joko Dodo Indonesian President and his cohorts including the "Muslim Organisations"[Australia gave them billions etc after the tsunami...ungrateful obviously]...should be;

long prison sentence, then deportation to Australia...in the spirit of "friendship between nations".


----------



## bianco

They're people, with families;

Scott Rush's father speaks to Sunrise about Bali Nine death penalty


www.mercycampaign.org


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> What did the AFP cops do? dobbed the Bali 9 in to Indonesia



Of course - they didn't want the killers to return to Australia.
Only an idiot would.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> long prison sentence, then deportation to Australia...in the spirit of "friendship between nations".



Short prison sentence, death then deportation to Australia...in the spirit of "friendship between nations", saving your people from their drugs.


----------



## Indofred

gtopa1 said:


> Hot shower?? It's Bali...min temp 30oC!!!



I don't have a hot shower - who the fuck wants one here?


----------



## irosie91

can someone explain to me why people  from Australia ---do stuff with drugs in Indonesia???    So far I get the impression
that the issue is  "bringing the stuff in...."    It is not clear to
me from where it is---brought.      Obviously if people find
it profitable to smuggle it IN----then Indonesia has a problem
with people who WANT drugs. ------is that the case?    Anyone know how the Australian smugglers obtain it?


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> can someone explain to me why people from Australia ---do stuff with drugs in Indonesia???



Profit.
Buy low, sell high - make cash by killing people.


----------



## gtopa1

bianco said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had more in mind East Timor.
> 
> Australian Scott Rush changes Bali jails
> 
> _Bali Nine drug courier Scott Rush was transferred out of his home for the past nine years, Kerobokan prison, late on Tuesday at his own request.
> Rush, 28, is the second of the drug couriers to be moved out of Kerobokan, but he will not join Renae Lawrence at her prison, instead moving to Karangasem in Bali’s far east.
> Sources inside the prison say that Rush has at times used drugs while inside prison, and the move may be an attempt to reduce the temptation.
> *Kerobokan prison is awash with drugs, particularly crystal methamphetamine and heroin, with the trade controlled by local gangs. *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you fail to comment on the fact he's still a drug puddled moron, even after escaping a well deserved firing squad.
> It seems Australians have a serious problem with hard drugs.
> You should thank us for helping you clean your dog shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would prefer that you use that excrement for something useful...like some sort of a "work for your food" scheme. But I understand if you consider them worthless dogshit. OK: I am not in favour of executing them, so I am open to alternatives./
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did wrong...at age 21 and 22.
> They tried to smuggle drugs out of Indonesia and into Australia...bad crime.
> The father of one of the "Bali9" drug smugglers, Scott Rush...contacted his lawyer who contacted the AFP fed cops to have them stop his son Scott from travelling to Bali as he thought he might be going to do something wrong.
> What did the AFP cops do?   dobbed the Bali 9 in to Indonesia, knowing they faced execution-shredding if convicted...totally outside the AFP's charter.
> "Cops"...baaah!
> 
> The alternatives for Chan and Sukumaran who have just been condemned to die for certain by Joko Dodo Indonesian President and his cohorts including the "Muslim Organisations"[Australia gave them billions etc after the tsunami...ungrateful obviously]...should be;
> 
> long prison sentence, then deportation to Australia...in the spirit of "friendship between nations".
Click to expand...


Yes; but I still won't lose any sleep over the scum!! One does not give aid with ANY expectation of a return..especially not special treatment under the Law of the land!!



Greg


----------



## gtopa1

irosie91 said:


> can someone explain to me why people  from Australia ---do stuff with drugs in Indonesia???    So far I get the impression
> that the issue is  "bringing the stuff in...."    It is not clear to
> me from where it is---brought.      Obviously if people find
> it profitable to smuggle it IN----then Indonesia has a problem
> with people who WANT drugs. ------is that the case?    Anyone know how the Australian smugglers obtain it?



Indonesia has a lot of corruption; historic reasons. Those who are fighting their own corruption don't really want to be bothered with foreign crims; commit a crime there and one is stuffed...unless one meets a corrupt official...who is being fought by the authorities. Must be a lose lose situation for all crims.

Greg


----------



## Roadrunner

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can someone explain to me why people from Australia ---do stuff with drugs in Indonesia???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profit.
> Buy low, sell high - make cash by killing people.
Click to expand...

Hey, death penalty for drugs keeps the price high, they played the game, they lost, and now, they become price support for the trade.

Maybe they should have thought it through a bit.

Now, they should just play their part.


----------



## gtopa1

Indofred said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot shower?? It's Bali...min temp 30oC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a hot shower - who the fuck wants one here?
Click to expand...


Exactly; I spent a lot of time in Darwin...last thing you wanted was HOT!!!

Even the bloody swimming pool was about 85oF!! And bullshit you're an extremist!!

Greg


----------



## Vikrant

I hope those poor souls get released.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> I hope those poor souls get released.



I hope all their victims come back to life - but it isn't going to happen


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those poor souls get released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all their victims come back to life - but it isn't going to happen
Click to expand...


whose  "victims"       I live in an area where anyone can buy drugs----I don't.    People  who DECIDE to take drugs are their
own victims


----------



## Roadrunner

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those poor souls get released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all their victims come back to life - but it isn't going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whose  "victims"       I live in an area where anyone can buy drugs----I don't.    People  who DECIDE to take drugs are their
> own victims
Click to expand...

Drugs should be cheap, legal and pure.

What folks do with them should be their own business.

Legalization would crush the cartels.


----------



## irosie91

Roadrunner said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those poor souls get released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all their victims come back to life - but it isn't going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whose  "victims"       I live in an area where anyone can buy drugs----I don't.    People  who DECIDE to take drugs are their
> own victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs should be cheap, legal and pure.
> 
> What folks do with them should be their own business.
> 
> Legalization would crush the cartels.
Click to expand...

'
I have difficulty addressing that issue.    There are so many
self destructive behaviors from which self destructive
people choose.    The fact that drugs are so much of a problem in Indonesia is not surprising -----drugs are a big problem in every shariah shit hole


----------



## Roadrunner

irosie91 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those poor souls get released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all their victims come back to life - but it isn't going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whose  "victims"       I live in an area where anyone can buy drugs----I don't.    People  who DECIDE to take drugs are their
> own victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs should be cheap, legal and pure.
> 
> What folks do with them should be their own business.
> 
> Legalization would crush the cartels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> I have difficulty addressing that issue.    There are so many
> self destructive behaviors from which self destructive
> people choose.    The fact that drugs are so much of a problem in Indonesia is not surprising -----drugs are a big problem in every shariah shit hole
Click to expand...

Lesson to be learned: Don't traffic in drugs through or in sharia shitholes.


----------



## irosie91

Roadrunner said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those poor souls get released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all their victims come back to life - but it isn't going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whose  "victims"       I live in an area where anyone can buy drugs----I don't.    People  who DECIDE to take drugs are their
> own victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs should be cheap, legal and pure.
> 
> What folks do with them should be their own business.
> 
> Legalization would crush the cartels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> I have difficulty addressing that issue.    There are so many
> self destructive behaviors from which self destructive
> people choose.    The fact that drugs are so much of a problem in Indonesia is not surprising -----drugs are a big problem in every shariah shit hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lesson to be learned: Don't traffic in drugs through or in sharia shitholes.
Click to expand...


lesson to be learned--- >>> STAY OUT OF SHARIAH SHITHOLES------rescue non muslims and boycott the stink


----------



## Roadrunner

irosie91 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all their victims come back to life - but it isn't going to happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whose  "victims"       I live in an area where anyone can buy drugs----I don't.    People  who DECIDE to take drugs are their
> own victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drugs should be cheap, legal and pure.
> 
> What folks do with them should be their own business.
> 
> Legalization would crush the cartels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> I have difficulty addressing that issue.    There are so many
> self destructive behaviors from which self destructive
> people choose.    The fact that drugs are so much of a problem in Indonesia is not surprising -----drugs are a big problem in every shariah shit hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lesson to be learned: Don't traffic in drugs through or in sharia shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lesson to be learned--- >>> STAY OUT OF SHARIAH SHITHOLES------rescue non muslims and boycott the stink
Click to expand...



I try to avoid all shitholes.


----------



## irosie91

Roadrunner said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> whose  "victims"       I live in an area where anyone can buy drugs----I don't.    People  who DECIDE to take drugs are their
> own victims
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs should be cheap, legal and pure.
> 
> What folks do with them should be their own business.
> 
> Legalization would crush the cartels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> I have difficulty addressing that issue.    There are so many
> self destructive behaviors from which self destructive
> people choose.    The fact that drugs are so much of a problem in Indonesia is not surprising -----drugs are a big problem in every shariah shit hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lesson to be learned: Don't traffic in drugs through or in sharia shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lesson to be learned--- >>> STAY OUT OF SHARIAH SHITHOLES------rescue non muslims and boycott the stink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I try to avoid all shitholes.
Click to expand...


good idea      My own husband was born in a shariah shit hole-------because of him I will never see the pyramids.   Not
only will he never return to the land of his birth for a visit----he
will never set foot in anything which is a shariah shithole


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those poor souls get released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all their victims come back to life - but it isn't going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whose  "victims"       I live in an area where anyone can buy drugs----I don't.    People  who DECIDE to take drugs are their
> own victims
Click to expand...


Indofred has some serious short circuit.


----------



## Vikrant

Alcohol is not allowed in Indonesia. So people turn to drugs  when they need recreation stimulant.


----------



## bianco

irosie91 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drugs should be cheap, legal and pure.
> 
> What folks do with them should be their own business.
> 
> Legalization would crush the cartels.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> I have difficulty addressing that issue.    There are so many
> self destructive behaviors from which self destructive
> people choose.    The fact that drugs are so much of a problem in Indonesia is not surprising -----drugs are a big problem in every shariah shit hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lesson to be learned: Don't traffic in drugs through or in sharia shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lesson to be learned--- >>> STAY OUT OF SHARIAH SHITHOLES------rescue non muslims and boycott the stink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I try to avoid all shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good idea      My own husband was born in a shariah shit hole-------because of him I will never see the pyramids.   Not
> only will he never return to the land of his birth for a visit----he
> will never set foot in anything which is a shariah shithole
Click to expand...


The pyramids are very overrated...IMO.

Maybe hunt around for a video tour, there must be one available somewhere.
No way I'll ever be going there, the graves have been disturbed...and besides that, it's in the Middle East...no thank you!


----------



## irosie91

bianco said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> I have difficulty addressing that issue.    There are so many
> self destructive behaviors from which self destructive
> people choose.    The fact that drugs are so much of a problem in Indonesia is not surprising -----drugs are a big problem in every shariah shit hole
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson to be learned: Don't traffic in drugs through or in sharia shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lesson to be learned--- >>> STAY OUT OF SHARIAH SHITHOLES------rescue non muslims and boycott the stink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I try to avoid all shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good idea      My own husband was born in a shariah shit hole-------because of him I will never see the pyramids.   Not
> only will he never return to the land of his birth for a visit----he
> will never set foot in anything which is a shariah shithole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The pyramids are very overrated...IMO.
> 
> Maybe hunt around for a video tour, there must be one available somewhere.
> No way I'll ever be going there, the graves have been disturbed...and besides that, it's in the Middle East...no thank you!
Click to expand...


the metropolitan museum of art------in New York-----HAS iT ALL-----including mummies and even had----for a time---I am not sure it is still there----mockups of the interiors-----of
pyramids.      The metropolitan museum of art has a small replica of the  PARTHENON too-------a place I have longed to see since my childhood-------the replica in the museum is small----BUT INTACT-----not the pile of rubble in Athens.

uhm------now that I think about it------I am not sure if the pyramid mock up was in the Museum of Natural history or---the met-------sorry------I have been at home too long


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson to be learned: Don't traffic in drugs through or in sharia shitholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesson to be learned--- >>> STAY OUT OF SHARIAH SHITHOLES------rescue non muslims and boycott the stink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I try to avoid all shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good idea      My own husband was born in a shariah shit hole-------because of him I will never see the pyramids.   Not
> only will he never return to the land of his birth for a visit----he
> will never set foot in anything which is a shariah shithole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The pyramids are very overrated...IMO.
> 
> Maybe hunt around for a video tour, there must be one available somewhere.
> No way I'll ever be going there, the graves have been disturbed...and besides that, it's in the Middle East...no thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the metropolitan museum of art------in New York-----HAS iT ALL-----including mummies and even had----for a time---I am not sure it is still there----mockups of the interiors-----of
> pyramids.      The metropolitan museum of art has a small replica of the  PARTHENON too-------a place I have longed to see since my childhood-------the replica in the museum is small----BUT INTACT-----not the pile of rubble in Athens.
> 
> uhm------now that I think about it------I am not sure if the pyramid mock up was in the Museum of Natural history or---the met-------sorry------I have been at home too long
Click to expand...


You can watch the episodes of Ancient Aliens, it has plenty of material on Pyramids and ancient Egyptians.


----------



## emilynghiem

bianco said:


> I support prison sentences only for drug smugglers/drug dealers, whose sins are great.
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred,
> 
> And if your children were to get involved in drug smuggling/drug dealing...for love, for partying at concerts, conned by the 'wrong crowd', etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they aren't that stupid and greedy.
> I'll make bloody sure they know right from wrong, unlike your drug killer (soon to be dead) bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what all parents hope for.
> They teach their kids right from wrong, but things can still go badly.
> 
> Here is Sukumaran's mother, and his sister and brother...
> 
> 40m 17sec along [click on a drag timer]
Click to expand...

Thanks bianco 
if people guilty of trafficking drugs and humans
had to spend their lives in hard labor to pay restitution to victims and society
then the children enslaved in factories could go to school and let these criminals work their jobs for them.
We could replace sweatshops and places that sell women to be raped,
and use the fines and labor to convert such places into schools, daycare, and health clinics.

There are more effective sustainable means of consequences
that could be kept proportional to the crimes.
otherwise once you are already sentenced to death,
what motivation do you have to stop committing more and more crimes.

If the punishment is the same whether you murder one person or five,
what difference does it make if you are already going to be dead anyway?
We need to invest in restitution that breaks the cycle of crime and poverty.

I am beginning to think it is a male thing, and using death and politics
to make a statement to show off to other men who is in charge or control.

Why is it that all the people pushing for meaningful restitution
are either women or pro-women's rights.  
There is something about patriarchal politics that is censoring the solutions.

Thank you for standing up and saying there is a better way.
I think this is censored because it is an approach that makes
more sense to women working to rebuild communities, while men are conditioned to one up each other
to the death and don't care who has to pay the social costs of war they wage on each other.

to them, death is a political solution, when to women it causes more burden
and cost on the families and doesn't solve the root cause.

as long as women pick up the tab in society, what motivation
do the men have to stop these war games?

Until we make it "safe" for men to stand up for something different,
they are considered cowards if they don't kill the bad guy to make a public statement.

What craziness is this? No wonder humanity is in such a mess.


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those poor souls get released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all their victims come back to life - but it isn't going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whose  "victims"       I live in an area where anyone can buy drugs----I don't.    People  who DECIDE to take drugs are their
> own victims
Click to expand...


Police confirm death driver under influence of LSD The Jakarta Post

and the secondary victims.

People killed and injured for a dealer's profits.

I'm happy to report, the Australian drug murderers' final appeal has been rejected so they're as good as dead.


----------



## emilynghiem

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those poor souls get released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all their victims come back to life - but it isn't going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whose  "victims"       I live in an area where anyone can buy drugs----I don't.    People  who DECIDE to take drugs are their
> own victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police confirm death driver under influence of LSD The Jakarta Post
> 
> and the secondary victims.
> 
> People killed and injured for a dealer's profits.
> 
> I'm happy to report, the Australian drug murderers' final appeal has been rejected so they're as good as dead.
Click to expand...


Still would prefer life sentences at hard labor
to pay financial restitution to the families and communities affected.

two or three people working for life
could help dozens of kids go to school
and get out of slave labor and sex and drug trafficking for money

Laster Global Consulting Human Trafficking Training and Consulting 
for community education on reclaiming property as restitution for trafficking under RICO laws

PACE Universal - Teach a girl feed a village
for setting up schools and daycares to help create jobs and center for women and children
to end poverty and exploitation by trafficking


----------



## Indofred

emilynghiem said:


> two or three people working for life
> could help dozens of kids go to school
> and get out of slave labor and sex and drug trafficking for money



or get people off drugs?
I'm using these bastards to teach kids what happens when you're stupid. They're excellent teachers, even better when the fuckers are dead.


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those poor souls get released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all their victims come back to life - but it isn't going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whose  "victims"       I live in an area where anyone can buy drugs----I don't.    People  who DECIDE to take drugs are their
> own victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police confirm death driver under influence of LSD The Jakarta Post
> 
> and the secondary victims.
> 
> People killed and injured for a dealer's profits.
> 
> I'm *happy* to report, the Australian drug murderers' final appeal has been rejected so they're as good as dead.
Click to expand...


Death of anyone is never a cause for happiness or celebration.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those poor souls get released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all their victims come back to life - but it isn't going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whose  "victims"       I live in an area where anyone can buy drugs----I don't.    People  who DECIDE to take drugs are their
> own victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police confirm death driver under influence of LSD The Jakarta Post
> 
> and the secondary victims.
> 
> People killed and injured for a dealer's profits.
> 
> I'm *happy* to report, the Australian drug murderers' final appeal has been rejected so they're as good as dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death of anyone is never a cause for happiness or celebration.
Click to expand...


Given their capture has saved many lives, it is in this case.
The execution method should be an overdose in a squalid public toilet.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those poor souls get released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all their victims come back to life - but it isn't going to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whose  "victims"       I live in an area where anyone can buy drugs----I don't.    People  who DECIDE to take drugs are their
> own victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police confirm death driver under influence of LSD The Jakarta Post
> 
> and the secondary victims.
> 
> People killed and injured for a dealer's profits.
> 
> I'm *happy* to report, the Australian drug murderers' final appeal has been rejected so they're as good as dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death of anyone is never a cause for happiness or celebration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given their capture has saved many lives, it is in this case.
> The execution method should be an overdose in a squalid public toilet.
Click to expand...


how do you figure that their  capture will save lives?    If there are people desperate to get drugs in Indonesia----
they will find a way.       Why is drug addiction a problem
in Indonesia?


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all their victims come back to life - but it isn't going to happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whose  "victims"       I live in an area where anyone can buy drugs----I don't.    People  who DECIDE to take drugs are their
> own victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police confirm death driver under influence of LSD The Jakarta Post
> 
> and the secondary victims.
> 
> People killed and injured for a dealer's profits.
> 
> I'm *happy* to report, the Australian drug murderers' final appeal has been rejected so they're as good as dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death of anyone is never a cause for happiness or celebration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given their capture has saved many lives, it is in this case.
> The execution method should be an overdose in a squalid public toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you figure that their  capture will save lives?    If there are people desperate to get drugs in Indonesia----
> they will find a way.       Why is drug addiction a problem
> in Indonesia?
Click to expand...


Sorry, I forget there were mindless fucking idiots without a bastard clue on the boards.
One common problem with drugs is the addicts often die.
If you get rid of the drug dealers, less feeble minded idiots will be fooled into taking drugs, so fewer people will be killed.
Indonesia has a small drug problem, but these Australian bastards were trying to murder other Australians. Australia should thank us, and pay for the bullets.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> whose  "victims"       I live in an area where anyone can buy drugs----I don't.    People  who DECIDE to take drugs are their
> own victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police confirm death driver under influence of LSD The Jakarta Post
> 
> and the secondary victims.
> 
> People killed and injured for a dealer's profits.
> 
> I'm *happy* to report, the Australian drug murderers' final appeal has been rejected so they're as good as dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death of anyone is never a cause for happiness or celebration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given their capture has saved many lives, it is in this case.
> The execution method should be an overdose in a squalid public toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you figure that their  capture will save lives?    If there are people desperate to get drugs in Indonesia----
> they will find a way.       Why is drug addiction a problem
> in Indonesia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forget there were mindless fucking idiots without a bastard clue on the boards.
> One common problem with drugs is the addicts often die.
> If you get rid of the drug dealers, less feeble minded idiots will be fooled into taking drugs, so fewer people will be killed.
> Indonesia has a small drug problem, but these Australian bastards were trying to murder other Australians. Australia should thank us, and pay for the bullets.
Click to expand...


addicts sometimes die     for all kinds of reasons but I have never come across a drug seller who FORCED people to
take the stuff.     I have been offered drugs many times----
I just said   "no"        There is no end to the supply lines----if Indonesia has a drug problem----killing the suppliers will not
end it


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police confirm death driver under influence of LSD The Jakarta Post
> 
> and the secondary victims.
> 
> People killed and injured for a dealer's profits.
> 
> I'm *happy* to report, the Australian drug murderers' final appeal has been rejected so they're as good as dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death of anyone is never a cause for happiness or celebration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given their capture has saved many lives, it is in this case.
> The execution method should be an overdose in a squalid public toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you figure that their  capture will save lives?    If there are people desperate to get drugs in Indonesia----
> they will find a way.       Why is drug addiction a problem
> in Indonesia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forget there were mindless fucking idiots without a bastard clue on the boards.
> One common problem with drugs is the addicts often die.
> If you get rid of the drug dealers, less feeble minded idiots will be fooled into taking drugs, so fewer people will be killed.
> Indonesia has a small drug problem, but these Australian bastards were trying to murder other Australians. Australia should thank us, and pay for the bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> addicts sometimes die     for all kinds of reasons but I have never come across a drug seller who FORCED people to
> take the stuff.     I have been offered drugs many times----
> I just said   "no"        There is no end to the supply lines----if Indonesia has a drug problem----killing the suppliers will not
> end it
Click to expand...

Not Indonesia's drug problem, they were trying to murder Australians.
I'm sorry you're too stupid to work that out.


----------



## irosie91

Oh good------Freddie imagines that there is no drug problem in Indonesia         how magical


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death of anyone is never a cause for happiness or celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given their capture has saved many lives, it is in this case.
> The execution method should be an overdose in a squalid public toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you figure that their  capture will save lives?    If there are people desperate to get drugs in Indonesia----
> they will find a way.       Why is drug addiction a problem
> in Indonesia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forget there were mindless fucking idiots without a bastard clue on the boards.
> One common problem with drugs is the addicts often die.
> If you get rid of the drug dealers, less feeble minded idiots will be fooled into taking drugs, so fewer people will be killed.
> Indonesia has a small drug problem, but these Australian bastards were trying to murder other Australians. Australia should thank us, and pay for the bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> addicts sometimes die     for all kinds of reasons but I have never come across a drug seller who FORCED people to
> take the stuff.     I have been offered drugs many times----
> I just said   "no"        There is no end to the supply lines----if Indonesia has a drug problem----killing the suppliers will not
> end it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Indonesia's drug problem, they were trying to murder Australians.
> I'm sorry you're too stupid to work that out.
Click to expand...


If it was Australians whose lives were at risk then let the Australians decide whether they are OK with the death penalty or not.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given their capture has saved many lives, it is in this case.
> The execution method should be an overdose in a squalid public toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you figure that their  capture will save lives?    If there are people desperate to get drugs in Indonesia----
> they will find a way.       Why is drug addiction a problem
> in Indonesia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forget there were mindless fucking idiots without a bastard clue on the boards.
> One common problem with drugs is the addicts often die.
> If you get rid of the drug dealers, less feeble minded idiots will be fooled into taking drugs, so fewer people will be killed.
> Indonesia has a small drug problem, but these Australian bastards were trying to murder other Australians. Australia should thank us, and pay for the bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> addicts sometimes die     for all kinds of reasons but I have never come across a drug seller who FORCED people to
> take the stuff.     I have been offered drugs many times----
> I just said   "no"        There is no end to the supply lines----if Indonesia has a drug problem----killing the suppliers will not
> end it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Indonesia's drug problem, they were trying to murder Australians.
> I'm sorry you're too stupid to work that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was Australians whose lives were at risk then let the Australians decide whether they are OK with the death penalty or not.
Click to expand...

Australians died in the Bali bombings but hardly a peep out of Australia when we killed those bastards.
Your murderers have killed more than the bombers managed, but you want them alive because they're Australian mass murderers.
Nope - they can fuck off and die.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you figure that their  capture will save lives?    If there are people desperate to get drugs in Indonesia----
> they will find a way.       Why is drug addiction a problem
> in Indonesia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forget there were mindless fucking idiots without a bastard clue on the boards.
> One common problem with drugs is the addicts often die.
> If you get rid of the drug dealers, less feeble minded idiots will be fooled into taking drugs, so fewer people will be killed.
> Indonesia has a small drug problem, but these Australian bastards were trying to murder other Australians. Australia should thank us, and pay for the bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> addicts sometimes die     for all kinds of reasons but I have never come across a drug seller who FORCED people to
> take the stuff.     I have been offered drugs many times----
> I just said   "no"        There is no end to the supply lines----if Indonesia has a drug problem----killing the suppliers will not
> end it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Indonesia's drug problem, they were trying to murder Australians.
> I'm sorry you're too stupid to work that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was Australians whose lives were at risk then let the Australians decide whether they are OK with the death penalty or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australians died in the Bali bombings but hardly a peep out of Australia when we killed those bastards.
> Your murderers have killed more than the bombers managed, but you want them alive because they're Australian mass murderers.
> Nope - they can fuck off and die.
Click to expand...


the attack on Bali was an example of the filth of islam-----
the meccaist dogs  targeted   Christians and hindus----because the meccaist dogs  worship a fucking rapist pig


----------



## Roadrunner

Vikrant said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given their capture has saved many lives, it is in this case.
> The execution method should be an overdose in a squalid public toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you figure that their  capture will save lives?    If there are people desperate to get drugs in Indonesia----
> they will find a way.       Why is drug addiction a problem
> in Indonesia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forget there were mindless fucking idiots without a bastard clue on the boards.
> One common problem with drugs is the addicts often die.
> If you get rid of the drug dealers, less feeble minded idiots will be fooled into taking drugs, so fewer people will be killed.
> Indonesia has a small drug problem, but these Australian bastards were trying to murder other Australians. Australia should thank us, and pay for the bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> addicts sometimes die     for all kinds of reasons but I have never come across a drug seller who FORCED people to
> take the stuff.     I have been offered drugs many times----
> I just said   "no"        There is no end to the supply lines----if Indonesia has a drug problem----killing the suppliers will not
> end it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Indonesia's drug problem, they were trying to murder Australians.
> I'm sorry you're too stupid to work that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was Australians whose lives were at risk then let the Australians decide whether they are OK with the death penalty or not.
Click to expand...

Hey, they didn't get caught in Australia.

They should have thought this out better; hang their asses and support prices!


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you figure that their  capture will save lives?    If there are people desperate to get drugs in Indonesia----
> they will find a way.       Why is drug addiction a problem
> in Indonesia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forget there were mindless fucking idiots without a bastard clue on the boards.
> One common problem with drugs is the addicts often die.
> If you get rid of the drug dealers, less feeble minded idiots will be fooled into taking drugs, so fewer people will be killed.
> Indonesia has a small drug problem, but these Australian bastards were trying to murder other Australians. Australia should thank us, and pay for the bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> addicts sometimes die     for all kinds of reasons but I have never come across a drug seller who FORCED people to
> take the stuff.     I have been offered drugs many times----
> I just said   "no"        There is no end to the supply lines----if Indonesia has a drug problem----killing the suppliers will not
> end it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Indonesia's drug problem, they were trying to murder Australians.
> I'm sorry you're too stupid to work that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was Australians whose lives were at risk then let the Australians decide whether they are OK with the death penalty or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australians died in the Bali bombings but hardly a peep out of Australia when we killed those bastards.
> Your murderers have killed more than the bombers managed, but you want them alive because they're Australian mass murderers.
> Nope - they can fuck off and die.
Click to expand...


Boss, I love Australia but I am not Australian. 

Anyway, you keep changing your logic back and forth.


----------



## Vikrant

Roadrunner said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you figure that their  capture will save lives?    If there are people desperate to get drugs in Indonesia----
> they will find a way.       Why is drug addiction a problem
> in Indonesia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forget there were mindless fucking idiots without a bastard clue on the boards.
> One common problem with drugs is the addicts often die.
> If you get rid of the drug dealers, less feeble minded idiots will be fooled into taking drugs, so fewer people will be killed.
> Indonesia has a small drug problem, but these Australian bastards were trying to murder other Australians. Australia should thank us, and pay for the bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> addicts sometimes die     for all kinds of reasons but I have never come across a drug seller who FORCED people to
> take the stuff.     I have been offered drugs many times----
> I just said   "no"        There is no end to the supply lines----if Indonesia has a drug problem----killing the suppliers will not
> end it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Indonesia's drug problem, they were trying to murder Australians.
> I'm sorry you're too stupid to work that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was Australians whose lives were at risk then let the Australians decide whether they are OK with the death penalty or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, they didn't get caught in Australia.
> 
> They should have thought this out better; hang their asses and support prices!
Click to expand...


Your perspective seems to be a perspective of someone who profits from the drug trade. I am sorry but our decision of executing a human being should not be based on that.


----------



## Roadrunner

From a practical point of view, harsh laws like these are needed to support prices.

Do I think drugs should be illegal?

No.

Do I feel sorry for people who tried to make an easy buck trafficking LETHAL drugs?

Not one bit.

They knew the rules when they played the game.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Your perspective seems to be a perspective of someone who profits from the drug trade. I am sorry but our decision of executing a human being should not be based on that.



OK - They're bastards.
Shoot them.


----------



## Indofred

Good news.
The trash is going to be taken out.

Prasetyo Two Oz Drug Offenders to Be Executed Next - The Jakarta Globe



> *Jakarta.* Two Australian citizens are next in line to be executed for drug offenses in Indonesia, the attorney general said on Monday, in a move likely to strain ties between the neighbors.
> 
> Myuran Sukumaran, 33, and Andrew Chan, 31, are among eight prisoners due to be executed after President Joko Widodo rejected their clemency pleas last month, in the latest of a string of death sentences for drug offenders, including foreigners.
> 
> “We have heard that many Australians support the execution and it is one of the things that pushes us to feel we are not making a mistake,” Attorney General H.M. Prasetyo told a news conference in Jakarta.



No mistake, mate - get rid of the murdering bastards.
Bill Australia for the bullets and, if the Australian ambassador wants to go home, he can sit on a barbie and toast his shrimp.

Fuck off and die, murderers.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> whose  "victims"       I live in an area where anyone can buy drugs----I don't.    People  who DECIDE to take drugs are their
> own victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police confirm death driver under influence of LSD The Jakarta Post
> 
> and the secondary victims.
> 
> People killed and injured for a dealer's profits.
> 
> I'm *happy* to report, the Australian drug murderers' final appeal has been rejected so they're as good as dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death of anyone is never a cause for happiness or celebration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given their capture has saved many lives, it is in this case.
> The execution method should be an overdose in a squalid public toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you figure that their  capture will save lives?    If there are people desperate to get drugs in Indonesia----
> they will find a way.       Why is drug addiction a problem
> in Indonesia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forget there were mindless fucking idiots without a bastard clue on the boards.
> One common problem with drugs is the addicts often die.
> If you get rid of the drug dealers, less feeble minded idiots will be fooled into taking drugs, so fewer people will be killed.
> Indonesia has a small drug problem, but these Australian bastards were trying to murder other Australians. Australia should thank us, and pay for the bullets.
Click to expand...


Australia doesn't thank you, and will hate you for all eternity.
Alan Jones on Q A Bali Nine question gets broadcaster fired up

_The question prompted Jones’s most passionate response of the evening.
“Well, what can you say? It’s barbaric. It’s absolutely barbaric,” Jones said.
“To think that you justify punishment by murder — statutory murder — *means quite frankly that the barbarians are at the gate.” *_


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you figure that their  capture will save lives?    If there are people desperate to get drugs in Indonesia----
> they will find a way.       Why is drug addiction a problem
> in Indonesia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forget there were mindless fucking idiots without a bastard clue on the boards.
> One common problem with drugs is the addicts often die.
> If you get rid of the drug dealers, less feeble minded idiots will be fooled into taking drugs, so fewer people will be killed.
> Indonesia has a small drug problem, but these Australian bastards were trying to murder other Australians. Australia should thank us, and pay for the bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> addicts sometimes die     for all kinds of reasons but I have never come across a drug seller who FORCED people to
> take the stuff.     I have been offered drugs many times----
> I just said   "no"        There is no end to the supply lines----if Indonesia has a drug problem----killing the suppliers will not
> end it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Indonesia's drug problem, they were trying to murder Australians.
> I'm sorry you're too stupid to work that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was Australians whose lives were at risk then let the Australians decide whether they are OK with the death penalty or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australians died in the Bali bombings but hardly a peep out of Australia when we killed those bastards.
> Your murderers have killed more than the bombers managed, but you want them alive because they're Australian mass murderers.
> Nope - they can fuck off and die.
Click to expand...


Indonesia/ns hate Australia/ns and are cheering on Dodo and Co to slaughter the Aussie boys, ...so Indonesia/ns will just have to put up with the consequences of their barbarity.
The Karma God will make Indonesia pay more than once for these atrocities...as the Karma God made Japan pay.

Jakarta etc are flooded...
The Karma God is already making them pay.

No Cookies The Courier-Mail

_Jakarta floods kill one, 6000 displaced _


13 dead 40 000 displaced in floods in Indonesia s North Sulawesi - CNN.com

_13 dead, 40,000 displaced in floods in Indonesia's North Sulawesi _


No one much in Australia seems to care about Indonesia/ns anymore.
..and in many quarters the hatred of Indonesia/ns is white hot now that they're going to execution-shred/torture to death the Aussie boys Chan and Sukumaran.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> _*gate.” *_





			
				Idiot's link said:
			
		

> “Our families should not have to suffer more for our mistakes.”



and all the families of their many victims?
Fuck the murdering bastards -  hope they shit themselves whilst waiting for the bullets.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*gate.” *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot's link said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Our families should not have to suffer more for our mistakes.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and all the families of their many victims?
> *Fuck the murdering bastardsb* -  hope they shit themselves whilst waiting for the bullets.
Click to expand...


Indeed, but not them.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*gate.” *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot's link said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Our families should not have to suffer more for our mistakes.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and all the families of their many victims?
> Fuck the murdering bastards -  hope they shit themselves whilst waiting for the bullets.
Click to expand...


What, you mean like the Indonesian drug felons etc on death row in Malaysia and Saudia Arabia etc?

Bishop accuses Indonesia of death penalty double standard 

_*Bishop accuses Indonesia of death penalty 'double standard' *

© AAP Image/Mal Fairclough Julie Bishop has called on Indonesia to show the same mercy to the Bali Nine pair that it wants for their own citizens overseas.

Foreign Affairs Minister Julie Bishop has called on Indonesia to show the same mercy to the Bali Nine pair awaiting execution that it wants for its own citizens overseas.

*Indonesian President Joko Widodo has instructed that "optimum protection" be offered to 229 Indonesian citizens sentenced to death overseas, including accused drug felons, in countries such as Malaysia and Saudi Arabia,* reports.
This included hiring lawyers to defend them, holding meetings with family members and seeking amnesty from the heads of states or victims' families.

"Australia's efforts to seek a stay of execution and a reconsideration of the clemency bids of Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran are consistent with the Indonesian government's own efforts on behalf of its death row prisoners overseas," Ms Bishop said.
*"I call on the Indonesian government to offer the same mercy to Australian citizens it is pursuing for its own nationals, including those convicted of drug offences."  *_


----------



## bianco

Bali Nine ringleaders Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran to be moved to a new prison ahead of impending executions

Bali Nine execution Plans underway to move Andrew Chan Myuran Sukumaran to an island jail

#####

Obviously Muslim Indonesia only understands 'hate'...and 'bombs, bullets, and bank notes'.
Obviously Indonesia hates Australia with a passion...as shown by this barbarism and their ignoring of all the pleas/begging.
Time for Australian politicians to take serious revenge on Indonesia...or look like 'milksops', and stand condemned.


----------



## Indofred

Excellent news.
That's the place where the executions commonly take place, so these murdering bastards will probably be dispatched to hell in short order - something that will give some measure of justice for the many people they've killed, and the thousands of families they've ripped apart.
I know the preacher that will be visiting them before they get shot, a nice gentleman from Purwokerto, so I'll ask him to tell them how they'll be sent to hell and burn for eternity. 
These mass murdering bastards will get their just punishment very soon.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Excellent news.
> That's the place where the executions commonly take place, so these murdering bastards will probably be dispatched to hell in short order - something that will give some measure of justice for the many people they've killed, and the thousands of families they've ripped apart.
> I know the preacher that will be visiting them before they get shot, a nice gentleman from Purwokerto, so I'll ask him to tell them how they'll be sent to hell and burn for eternity.
> These mass murdering bastards will get their just punishment very soon.



You wish.

King James Bible;
_For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life. _


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Excellent news.
> That's the place where the executions commonly take place, so these murdering bastards will probably be dispatched to hell in short order - something that will give some measure of justice for the many people they've killed, and the thousands of families they've ripped apart.
> I know the preacher that will be visiting them before they get shot, a nice gentleman from Purwokerto, so I'll ask him to tell them how they'll be sent to hell and burn for eternity.
> These mass murdering bastards will get their just punishment very soon.



We can see Muslim Indonesia very clearly;
Death for Chan and Sukumaran while home-town kingpin gets reprieve

_*Death for Chan and Sukumaran while home-town kingpin gets reprieve *

It's a tale of two drug rings in Indonesia. *The first manufactured kilograms of the drug ice, known locally as sabu sabu, at a factory in Surabaya and pumped it out throughout the country, hooking Indonesia's youth.* The second was the Bali Nine plot to transit 8.3 kilograms of heroin from Thailand to the streets of Australia with a brief stopover in Bali.

The ice plot was masterminded by an Indonesian man called Hangky Gunawan. There is no dispute that he owned the drug factory, which was in Surabaya, East Java, as well as a major distribution network. It made him one of the country's most notorious drug traffickers, and he was caught with more than 11kg of the highly addictive and dangerous drug.

When Indonesian president Joko Widodo says, as he has regularly, that drugs are destroying Indonesia's youth, killing 40 to 50 a day, it's this kind of operation that's doing the damage. *The United Nations Office of Drugs and Crime says Indonesia's main drug problem comes from factory-manufactured amphetamines.*

In May 2011, Chan's final appeal became case No. 37 in the Supreme Court in Jakarta, and Sukumaran case No. 38. They were seeking a judicial review from a full bench. In both cases, the death penalty was reconfirmed. The Indonesian system, they said, gave no quarter to drug convicts.

*Then, with the very next case, No. 39, Hangky Gunawan made his bid for reprieve.

Suddenly, the attitude of the court changed. The death penalty, it found, violated Article 28 of the Indonesian constitution, which guarantees everyone the right to life. It went against the country's 1999 law on human rights. The chief judge, Imron Anwari, went so far as to say the purpose of criminal sentencing was to educate, correct and prevent additional wrongdoing. It even quoted Article 3 of the UN Universal Declaration of Human Rights.

Hangky, the home-town boy, had his sentence reduced to 15 years which, under Indonesia's relatively generous good-behaviour provisions, means he could be out in about eight. One of the judges, Achmad Yamanie, then crossed that out and further reduced it even further to 12. He was later sacked dishonourably for the unauthorised adjustment.

But Hangky Gunawan had his reprieve.*_
*
#####

Yes, the execution-slaughtering soon of the two Aussie boys is obviously nothing but pure hatred of Australia by "Indonesia/ns".

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

We can see President Joko Dodo and Co clearly also;
*
_And when the Indonesian president, Joko Widodo, was asked, upon rejecting their final plea for clemency, why he wanted to execute people who had been taking drugs out of the country, he did not even know the specifics of their case.

*Such is the system of justice in Indonesia. *_

#####

LOL

Let the war begin!


----------



## bianco

Aw, how dumb can they be...they still think Australia is a friendly nation! 

Australians may boycott Indonesia if Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran are executed Julie Bishop

_*Australians may boycott Indonesia if Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran are executed: Julie Bishop *

Australians may reconsider travel to Indonesia if the two Australian convicted drug couriers currently on death row are executed by firing squad as expected, Foreign Affairs Minister Julie Bishop has warned.
Authorities in Indonesia are finalising plans to move Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran from Bali to their execution place on a prison island off Java, however a date for the transfer is yet to be determined.

Ms Bishop on Friday described the situation as "tense" as the execution of the two drug smugglers loomed in Indonesia.
Speaking on 3AW radio, Ms Bishop warned Australians may be moved to boycott Indonesia if the executions go ahead.
"I think the Australian people will demonstrate their deep disapproval of this action, including by making decisions about where they wish to holiday," she said.

*The comments, Ms Bishop's strongest yet, are a sign of growing frustration in Australia and suggest the close bilateral relationship between Canberra and Jakarta is now in play in the fight to save the pair. *

Indonesian Foreign Ministry spokesman Arrmanatha Nasir said he doubted Ms Bishop made the tourism comments.

*"I doubt a foreign minister from a friendly country and who is respected in the region made a statement like that," Mr Nasir said. *_

#####

Oh she said it all right...and meant every word of it.

Let the war begin!

Hopefully she'll increase the terrorist attack warning level for travel to Indonesia to RED -"Stay Out of Bali/Indonesia"...as a first 'bomb'.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Australians may boycott Indonesia if Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran are executed: Julie Bishop




Good - keep your druggie scum at home.
I mean, talk about fucking thick Australian bastards.
All this stuff about Indonesia's harsh drug laws, and the silly bastards still smoke pot, moaning when they get arrested.
Australian Faces 12 Years For Smoking Joint on Bali Beach - TalkLeft The Politics Of Crime

Keep your pothead morons at home - we don't want the silly fuckers here.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> hat whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.



in hell - they're only pretending to be religious in the hope of getting off.

That bunch aren't reformed at all.

Scott Rush to be questioned by prison officials over allegedly using drugs in prison Daily Mail Online



> Bali Nine convict Scott Rush will be questioned by authorities about photos that allegedly show him smoking crack cocaine behind bars in Kerobokan prison.



Convicted, escaped the firing squad, but still a fucking idiot.


----------



## DistantSun

Joko Widodos mannerisms remind me of Amrozi - The smiling assasins.


----------



## Indofred

I am most please to report these bastards, along with some other bastards, were given their 72 hours notice yesterday.
If all goes well, they'll be in hell before Tuesday night.
I hope they're shitting their pants, and other greedy drug murderers will be put off bothering coming to Indonesia.

We don't want you and your drugs, so fuck off somewhere else or die, bastards!


----------



## emilynghiem

bianco said:


> Aw, how dumb can they be...they still think Australia is a friendly nation!
> 
> Australians may boycott Indonesia if Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran are executed Julie Bishop
> 
> _*Australians may boycott Indonesia if Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran are executed: Julie Bishop *
> 
> Australians may reconsider travel to Indonesia if the two Australian convicted drug couriers currently on death row are executed by firing squad as expected, Foreign Affairs Minister Julie Bishop has warned.
> Authorities in Indonesia are finalising plans to move Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran from Bali to their execution place on a prison island off Java, however a date for the transfer is yet to be determined.
> 
> Ms Bishop on Friday described the situation as "tense" as the execution of the two drug smugglers loomed in Indonesia.
> Speaking on 3AW radio, Ms Bishop warned Australians may be moved to boycott Indonesia if the executions go ahead.
> "I think the Australian people will demonstrate their deep disapproval of this action, including by making decisions about where they wish to holiday," she said.
> 
> *The comments, Ms Bishop's strongest yet, are a sign of growing frustration in Australia and suggest the close bilateral relationship between Canberra and Jakarta is now in play in the fight to save the pair. *
> 
> Indonesian Foreign Ministry spokesman Arrmanatha Nasir said he doubted Ms Bishop made the tourism comments.
> 
> *"I doubt a foreign minister from a friendly country and who is respected in the region made a statement like that," Mr Nasir said. *_
> 
> #####
> 
> Oh she said it all right...and meant every word of it.
> 
> Let the war begin!
> 
> Hopefully she'll increase the terrorist attack warning level for travel to Indonesia to RED -"Stay Out of Bali/Indonesia"...as a first 'bomb'.



Why not start a movement to eradicate drug addiction by teaching Christian spiritual healing as the cure?
Demand that Indonesia require this as therapy for all criminals in order to be absolute in wiping out crime
especially related to the greed of gangs and drugs.

Or else boycott them.
Do what the LGBT do and force them to change policies that people can unite around.


----------

